# Happy Birthday larryjf



## PB Moderating Team (Oct 1, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-larryjf (born 1970, Age: 42)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brother! God's Peace bless you today and this year!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## baron (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Larry! May the Lord make that fire you have for Him grow ever hotter and grow you and yur wife in all spiritual blessings!


----------



## newcreature (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Larry!


----------

